# Residencia, tax number and so forth?!



## AHKS (Jun 17, 2012)

Dear Everyone, 

We're moving to Lisbon in July (EU-citizens) and have of course been reading a lot about 'Red tape'(sometimes difficult and exhausting process of getting recidencia and tax number and a Portuguese bank...)' and we're a bit confused about some things. Maybe you can help(or confuse us even more but we'll take the chance ;-) )?!


1) Residencia. 
We know that you either should study(I am going to study for two years), have a job(My better half has two job interviews when we arrive) or have funds to support yourself(luckily we have our savings, so we can also do that).

Anyways, before being able to apply for recidencia, you need a permanent adress, right? 
Which documents do you need? do they need to be in Portuguese or is English accepted?
And which type of documents do they need to see for 'enough funds to support yourself'? A statement from our bank accounts(In English?)

2) Tax number - how does that work? You need your residencia card first?

2) Bank - any suggestions? And what about documents? We're of course going to keep our bank in our home country as well.

Any answers to the questions, tips, advices or stories about how it all worked out for you are very welcome  

Thanks for your time


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

The answers will differ slightly depending on the region you move to, as some offices are more easy going than others. Portuguese authorities love paperwork, they love to issue it and they love to see it. Bring everything you can with you, even if you think it's useless.
Residencia, I have not met one Brit who has been asked to provide proof of funds yet.
Tax number, walk into financias, prove your i.d. Get your number for a very small fee.
Bank, I prefer Millenium, show them UK bank details, they'll take you, you need to deposit around €200.
Enjoy yourself, be happy.


----------



## AHKS (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for your answer, Silvers.

What about documents, eg health insurance, is it sufficient if they are in English?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Again, it depends on the place, some will accept it without question, others will ask you for a translation. Most health centres, centro de saude recognise the paperwork.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Bank you must have Fiscal Number first, they also want Passport, the rest really depends on bank and whether your opening a/c as a resident or non resident, but I would as Silvers says take things like UK utility bills, wage slips.
Order generally
Fiscal Number 
Bank
Address
Astestado from your Junta de Freguesia (proof of where your living)
Residence
Register at Health Centre
Depending on if you get employment then Portuguese Social Security number between or in conjunction with Residence & Health Centre.
If your UK NI contributions are sufficient UK will fund up to 2 years Social Security in Portugal if your not working.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

> Residencia, I have not met one Brit who has been asked to provide proof of funds yet.


You have now! 6 months of bank statements.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

As I said, different areas, different rules. My friend went armed with a mountain of paperwork, the only paper they asked him for were the €'s at the end.


----------



## AHKS (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for your answers. Guess its going to be a 'suuurprise' what they want and dont. We're Danish so our documents are either in Danish or English(Thats not true.. Besides bank account statement they're all in English). 

Canoeman, thanks for your order too. It clarified a lot


----------



## AHKS (Jun 17, 2012)

We got our fiscal number today(it took a few hours but went smoothly) and most likely found apartment from August 1st. Now, finding a bank... ;-)


----------



## pintarroxo (Jun 15, 2012)

AHKS said:


> We got our fiscal number today(it took a few hours but went smoothly) and most likely found apartment from August 1st. Now, finding a bank... ;-)


AHKS, would you please share exactly what you needed to bring to get the fiscal number? you didn't need proof of an address? and where is the office where you went? thank you!


----------



## AHKS (Jun 17, 2012)

We went to 'Loja dó Cidadão', Rua Abranches Ferrão 10, 1600-001 Lisboa. Metro station: laranjeiras, Azul(the blue line). Its open Monday-Saturday.

We brought our passport and our ID card from Denmark, where our (soon to be former) address in Denmark is stated. Im not sure if you actually need to provide evidence of your former EU address or if you can just tell them, anyways, we gave it to her(and she did use our old address on the application). She also needed our e-mail and our (Danish) phonenumber. 

It took a few hours(primarily just waiting and waiting) and they didnt speak any English, but the process went smoothly and they were indeed friendly(We only speak minor-minor Portuguese yet). We paid 10,20 EUR each and got our numbers.

I'm surprised how smoothly it went(and still pretty concerned about the next steps...


----------



## pintarroxo (Jun 15, 2012)

thanks so much for the information! i'm not from the e.u. so i'm worried about the address requirement (and i don't yet have one in portugal). but glad to hear your experience went so smoothly. and i can certainly relate to being concerned about all the next steps!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

pintarroxo said:


> AHKS, would you please share exactly what you needed to bring to get the fiscal number? you didn't need proof of an address? and where is the office where you went? thank you!


The office you use depends on where you live stay. Each area/district has it's own Financas Office (Portuguese Tax Office) as your American? then your application might be slightly different unless you have employment or student visa when it's totally straightforward.

Different because non EU nationals or residents of the EEA still reguire a Fiscal Representative unless working or studying or have a Resident Visa.


----------



## pintarroxo (Jun 15, 2012)

thanks canoeman.

i am american. and i'm entering the country on a residency visa, so hopefully i won't need the fiscal rep!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

In that case no you shouldn't', it applies to non Residents of EU or EEA


----------

